# chicago locals in colorado?



## ccampbell1976 (Mar 29, 2008)

I am really new to this end of satellite tv and I guess my question is, is it possible to recieve chicago locals here in colorado about 70 miles northwest of denver? oh and i do have dish 500 with dish network.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish is preparing to move Chicago HD locals to a spot beam on 61.5, so currently it is possible (conus on 129), but not for long. SD are conus on 110 for now..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And with a Dish 500 he's not going to get the ones on 129° either. 

No, you've got to live within the Chicago area to legally receive Chicago locals.
We don't discuss illegal reception on our forums.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 4 major networks in SD are CONUS, the rest are spotbeam.


----------

